# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  υποχονδριαση-Χρονιες κρισεις πανικου-συνεχεις εξετασεις σε νοσοκομεια....

## red

παιδια,ειμαι καινουρια εδω,δεν εχω πολλα κουραγια να γραψω πολλα,οι περισσοτεροι με καταλαβαινετε πως νιωθω...εχω χασει τον υπνο μου εδω και μια βδομαδα,τα νευρα μου εχουν τεντωθει οσο δεν παει...πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου εδω και χρονια,με πιανουν πλεον πιο σπανια αλλα οταν ερχεται το ''τερας'' ποιος ειδε το Θεο και δεν τον φοβηθηκε....
Περισυ το καλοκαιρι εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και τουρκικου εφιππιου αφου ημουν πεπισμενη οτι εχω κατι τραγικο..
ολα καθαρα,παρα μονο μια κυστη στον αδενα της υποφυσης τον οποιο παρακολουθω.
πριν 2 μερες ξαναεκανα μαγνητικη τουρκικου εφιππιου,η κυστουλα ολοιδια οι γιατροι με διαβεβαιωνουν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα,κτλ κτλ κτλ
ΕΛΑ ΟΜΩς ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ,ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΣΑΤΑΝΑΣ,ΑΦΤΟΣ Ο ΔΙΑΟΛΟΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ,ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ.....ΛΟΓΩ αγχους εδω και μια εβδομαδα για τη μαγνητικη την οποι εκανα,με εχει πιασει ενα πραγμα στη μυτη σαν πιεση,παει να σκασει το κεφαλι μου..ερχεται και φευγει.ερχεται το βραδυ,περνω ζαναξ,ερχεται στη δουλεια πανικοβαλομαι..μετα μια μερα καθολου μετα παλι το ιδιο
Οταν ειμαι ανασκελα νομιζω χειροτερευει οταν ειμαι μπρουμητα νομιζω καλυτερεβει...
οχι πονοκεφαλος ,αλλα πιεση στη μυτη και βουιτο σα να με πιεζουν εκει περα

κρανιακο νευρο εγκλωβισμενο????? ψυχολογικο???????ΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ
να σημειωσω οτι στην μαγνητικη τουρκικου εφιπιου συμπεριλαβανε και μερικα γενικα φιλμς εγκεφαλου παλι,ολοκαθαρα...θα φαινοταν αν ηταν κατι ετσι?και απο περισι τον αυγουστο τι να εχει αλλαξει σωστα??????
παιδια,εχει νιωσει κανεις αυτο με τη μυτη??????????

----------


## claire

το έχω νιώσει, αλλά εγώ έχω χρόνια ιγμορίτιδα, που είχε φανεί όταν έκανα μαγνητική πριν καμιά 3ετία.

----------


## red

emena i magnitiki perisi ton avgousto den edeixe tipota omws...mipws prepei na kanw ki alli??? (afti pou ekana prin dyo meres ,eixe kai merika films genikou egkefalou.tha edeixne an itan kati?????? )

----------


## Nantina

Red εμένα έτσι άρχισε...Πόνος στη μύτη και δέκατα μέχρι 37,8.Ξεκινάει στη μυτη,πιάνει τα αυτιά και ολο το κεφάλι.Πλέον τα δεκατα έχουν μειωθεί αλλα το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται...Δεν έχω ιγμοριτιδα αλλά έχω αλλεργική ρινίτιδα μετά από πάμπολες εξετάσεις.Δεν ξέρω αν προέρχεται από αυτό.Έκανα μαγνητικη,θα πάρω αύριο τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Nantina

p.s.Το μαγνήσιο βοηθάει.Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ.Άρχισα να παίρνω απλά αντι-στρες μαγνήσιο και 4 μέρες μετά έκανα εξετάσεις και έδειξε ότι ήταν 1.8 και τα όρια ήταν 1,7-2,50.Έπαιρνα ήδη μαγνήσιο και ηταν τόσο.Άυριο έχω ραντεβού με τη νευρολόγο,θα της πάω τη μαγνητική και την εξέταση του μαγνησίου,οπότε θα σου πω.Από ό,τι έχω ακούσει φαίνεται να είναι πόνοκέφαλοι μυικης τάσης.ίσως για αυτό το μαγνήσιο να βοηθάει.Ψαξε το λίγο πάντως.

----------


## red

ki an einai sklirinsi i kati tetoio?tha to deixne i magnitiki????prin ena xrono omws isws na min eixa.,....DE FEVGEI POTE,PAIDIA KONTEVW NA TRELATHW TWRA NIWTHW EXEI EPEKTATHEI KAI KATW AP TO MATI MOU............synexes gargalima ekei kai piesi -sfiximo sti raxi tis mitis .......DEN ANTEXW ALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## red

τωρα προσεξα οτι στη μαγνητικη επισης λεει ''ελεγχθηκε το εγκεφαλικο παρεγχυμα και δεν παρατηρηθηκαν παθολογικα στοιχεια''

σημαινει πως τσεκαραν και εγκεφαλο γενικα??????????
ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΣΚΛΗΡΙΝΣΗ,ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ?>>>>

----------


## Nantina

Αν εκανες μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και ολα ηταν ενταξει,τοτε ηρεμισε.Στη μαγνητικη θα φαινοταν η Σκληρυνση.Αφου έκανες και ολα ηταν ενταξει,τοτε ηρεμισε.Δεν εχεις τιποτα.

----------


## m.monkey

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ένα πράγμα. Γιατί όταν κάνουμε εξετάσεις και μας διαβεβαιώσουν ότι είναι όλα καλά, εμείς εκεί επιμένουμε ότι σίγουρα έχουμε κάτι και δεν ησυχάζουμε με τίποτα. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι αρρώστια τελικά και μάλιστα πολύ βασανιστική.

----------


## kostas87

i gnomi mou einai oti apla einai i idea sou.ayto sou dimiourgi agxos (o fobos)kai pirodoti kriseis panikou.oso to skeftese toso megalonis ena problima kai xanis ti realistiki tou diastasi.
pame pali apo tin arxi exeis kani egefalografima kai de eidan oi giatroi tipota.orea.ayto simeni de iparxei tipota.apla o fobo sou ta dimiourgei.na kanis oses fores exetaseis thes an se kani na niothis kala.kai tha deis pos de exeis tipota.
allo thema.pasxis apo kriseis panikou exeis kani kati gi ayto?enoo exeis paei se eidiko?

----------


## red

> i gnomi mou einai oti apla einai i idea sou.ayto sou dimiourgi agxos (o fobos)kai pirodoti kriseis panikou.oso to skeftese toso megalonis ena problima kai xanis ti realistiki tou diastasi.
> pame pali apo tin arxi exeis kani egefalografima kai de eidan oi giatroi tipota.orea.ayto simeni de iparxei tipota.apla o fobo sou ta dimiourgei.na kanis oses fores exetaseis thes an se kani na niothis kala.kai tha deis pos de exeis tipota.
> allo thema.pasxis apo kriseis panikou exeis kani kati gi ayto?enoo exeis paei se eidiko?



παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,μου δινετε κουραγιο.Κωστα οχι ηλεκτρεγκεφαλογραφημα,αλλ  Μαγνητικη τομογραφια εγκεφαλου εχω κανει,περισι το καλοκαιρι,2010.Επισης εκανα και μαγνητικη υποφυσης (τουρκικου εφιππιου).Τωρα πριν 3 μερες επανελαβα την μαγνητικη υποφυσης γιατι εχω κυστη εκει(ειναι σαν τους οζους του θυροειδη ) και την παρακολουθω.Διαβασα ομως στο χαρτι οτι ελεγξαν και το λοιπο εγκεφαλικο παρεγχυμα,και ειδα στα φιλμς οτι ειχε μεσα αρκετα γενικου εγκεφαλου,οποτε τα συνεδυασαν απ οτι καταλαβα για μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη δουλεια.

Παιδια,η μυτη μου..με πιεζει,θα τρελαθω,δεν κοιμαμαι το βραδυ εδω και μια βδομαδα.
Δε γινεται να ειναι νευρικης φυσης αυτο...ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ?????????????????????????????????

Ναντινα ,τι εγινε ολα οκ με την εξεταση σου?ειμαι σιγουρη πωσ ναι!

----------


## kostas87

nomizo oti d epostares to keimeno sou olo

----------


## red

παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,μου δινετε κουραγιο.Κωστα οχι ηλεκτρεγκεφαλογραφημα,ma Μαγνητικη τομογραφια εγκεφαλου εχω κανει,περισι το καλοκαιρι,2010.Επισης εκανα και μαγνητικη υποφυσης (τουρκικου εφιππιου).Τωρα πριν 3 μερες επανελαβα την μαγνητικη υποφυσης γιατι εχω κυστη εκει(ειναι σαν τους οζους του θυροειδη ) και την παρακολουθω.Διαβασα ομως στο χαρτι οτι ελεγξαν και το λοιπο εγκεφαλικο παρεγχυμα,και ειδα στα φιλμς οτι ειχε μεσα αρκετα γενικου εγκεφαλου,οποτε τα συνεδυασαν απ οτι καταλαβα για μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη δουλεια.

Παιδια,η μυτη μου..με πιεζει,θα τρελαθω,δεν κοιμαμαι το βραδυ εδω και μια βδομαδα.
Δε γινεται να ειναι νευρικης φυσης αυτο...ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ?????????????????????????????????

----------


## red

twra entaxei???????????TREMEI KAI KATW AP TO ARISTERO MOY MATI........................................

----------


## kostas87

katarxin prospathise na iremiseis.prepi na antimetopiseis tin katastasi psixrema kai apotelesmatika.tis magnitikes gia pio logo tis ekanes?de sou dosan kapoio porisma oi giatroi?ti pithanotata tha einai?

----------


## red

i iatros tou kentrou pou tis ekana tis eide ws twra,tis ekana giati ithela na tis kanw,den mou eipe kaneis.den mporw na iremisw,.sxedon de blepw ap to ena mati.den exw paei se kapoion giatro gia afto to sfiximo sti miti ,to exw mia bdomada,den exw idea apo ti mporei na einai.O epomenos giatros pou tha dw tha einai i endokrinologos mou,giati ekeini parakolouthei themata ypofisis.twra oson afora sta ypoloipa,den nomizw pws kati mporei na me iremisei..makari na ixera ti exetaseis na kanw....wryla????nevrologo?se poio giatro na paw...

----------


## kostas87

apo ti stigmi pou de exeis kati kai exeis kriseis panikou gt de pas se ena psixologo.to agxos mono xeirotera tha se kani kai tha se kourasei.exo perasei idia.ego apo to agxos de mporousa na anpneuso kai nomiza oti exo asthma.meta apo kero fobomoun oit tha exo kriseis epilipsias.ta perasa monos mou ayta kai etsi nomizo mporo na moirasto mazi sou tin empiria mou.bebea gi ayta einai oi eidiki etsi?ego apla moirazome.exeis prospathisei pote askiseis xalaroseis?exis kani kapia therapia gia tis kriseis panikou?

----------


## red

afto apokleietai na einai psyxologiko sou lew kwsta.............kanw xronia psyxotherapeia,alla ypotropiazw polles fores me kriseis opws twra...
den xerw an einai kati sovaro
Mporei mplokarismeno nevro MALLON AFTO EINAI
DE GINETAI NA TO FANTAZOMAI

----------


## kostas87

ayto pou skeftome einaipos etsi apla fantasitkes oti exei kati tragiko? epeidei apla arxisan oi krisis panikou ksana?iparxoun ipotropies sigoura panta.alla esy xeris ton eayto sou ayto pou meni einai episkeytis giatrous.enas neyrologos nomizo einai mia arxi.kane to kai min to amelis.opos les kai esy mallon.de eise sigouri kanis apla ipothesis pou de xeris an einai alithia.fisiko einai na kanis ipothesis alla tha xeris pos otan skeftese kati poli megalopoiite kai kamia fora de itan toso epikindino oso einai.gt loipon de pas sto nosokomio tora kai kathese milas mazi mou?gt de kanis kati teoio?de tha se kathodigisoun oi giaatroi kalitera?

----------


## red

Giati exw kourastei na periferomai sta nosokomeia kathe fora me ena kainourio symptwma....................................kai fovamai..................................eimai se apognwsi

----------


## kostas87

EXEIS DIO EPILOGESS.I tha to antimetopiseis me oti xriastei i tha minis etsi.nomizo pos i lisi einai na to antimetopiseis kai xeris oti tha to kanis kai esy ara apo to na kathese kai na se kerdizei o fobos pigene kai antimetopise to mazepse tis dinameis sou kai kanto.ti fobase diladi?mipos exeis arrostia?kai an nai pou xeris oti den antimetopizete .oi antropoi kanoun thaymata simera ka me toso texnologia.me to na kathese to mon pou kanis einai na epidinonis tin katastastasi me skepsis.adeiase to kefali apo tous fobous kai skepsou opos ta pragmata exoun alithina bres ti dinami kai kanto olo ayto.stamata na fobase toso de blepis oti de boithaei?episkepsou enan psixologo na se stirixei an de exeis allous anthropous opos filous gonis ktl konta sou kai me voithia tha to antimetopisis.min agxonese kai min fobase sto telos tha deis de tha einai tipota kai tha gelas!

----------


## Nantina

> παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,μου δινετε κουραγιο.Κωστα οχι ηλεκτρεγκεφαλογραφημα,ma Μαγνητικη τομογραφια εγκεφαλου εχω κανει,περισι το καλοκαιρι,2010.Επισης εκανα και μαγνητικη υποφυσης (τουρκικου εφιππιου).Τωρα πριν 3 μερες επανελαβα την μαγνητικη υποφυσης γιατι εχω κυστη εκει(ειναι σαν τους οζους του θυροειδη ) και την παρακολουθω.Διαβασα ομως στο χαρτι οτι ελεγξαν και το λοιπο εγκεφαλικο παρεγχυμα,και ειδα στα φιλμς οτι ειχε μεσα αρκετα γενικου εγκεφαλου,οποτε τα συνεδυασαν απ οτι καταλαβα για μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη δουλεια.
> 
> Παιδια,η μυτη μου..με πιεζει,θα τρελαθω,δεν κοιμαμαι το βραδυ εδω και μια βδομαδα.
> Δε γινεται να ειναι νευρικης φυσης αυτο...ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ?????????????????????????????????



Εκανα τη μαγνητικη,ολα ενταξει.Μου βρηκαν ηπια μαστοειδιτιδα.Μου εδωσαν με το ζορι μια αντιβιωση αλλα η μυτη συνεχιζει τα ιδια.Οπως και σενα φανταζομαι.Δεν ξέρω πως γινεται να το κανουμε αυτο.Ειναι πραγματικα περιεργο και πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα.Θέλω να ξυπνησω μια μερα και να μην το εχω.Μπορω;;;

----------


## red

ti niwtheis nantina mou?egw piesi frikti,san na me piezoun ekei pera kai san tik sto magoulo katw ap to mati..san na exei eglwvistie nevro,to opoio fysika tha fenotan stin exetasi mallon...
de niwthw synaxwmeni,mono sa na me piezoun stin myti
erxetai kai fevgei

----------


## Nantina

Κι εγω τα ιδια νιωθω.και το τικ αυτο που λες.Οταν αρχισε το προβλημα,πρωτη φορα ειχα παρει μια αντιβιωση,ενα αντιφλεγμονοδες και ενα σπρευ σε ΩΡΛ και περασε.Απο τον απριλιο εχω το ιδιο θεμα.Σημερα πηγα σε ΩΡΛ και μου εβγαλαν απο το αυτι κερι σε μεγεθος φασολιου,δεν υπερβαλλω τωρα.Δεν το ειχε δει κανενας ΩΡΛ τοσο καιρο και ηταν κολλημενο στο τυμπανο επειδη λεει καθαριζω τα αυτια μου με μπατονετα.Για τσεκαρε,εχεις οπισθορινικη εκκριση καθολου;Γιατι εγω ειχα κι αυτο και τελικα εχω αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα.Απο τοτε που παιρνω την αγωγη,ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα αλλα ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν ειναι απο αυτο.Βεβαια μετα απο αυτο που μου εβγαλαν στο αυτι νιωθω και λιγο σα να εφυγε η ενοχληση.Μπορει να ειναι και απο αγχος,δεν ξέρω.

----------


## red

ερχεται και φευγει..το βραδυ ασ πουμε οταν ξαπλωνω ειναι σαν να με πιεζουν 50 δαχτυλα εκει......για να παρηγορηθουμε παντως,το αγχος κανει πολλα..οχι μονο τετοια σαν κιαυτο το δικο μας αλλα πολυ χειροτερα.....
εσυ τι ειχες απ την αρχη?γιατι εχεις κανει τοσες εξετασεις?τι προβλημα εψαχνες να λυσεις?????

----------


## Nantina

Εγω βασικα ανεβαζω και δεκατα,γι αυτο το εψαξα τοσο πολυ.Επρεπε να φτασω να κανω μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου για να μαθω οτι ειχα παθει στο αυτι μαστοειδιτιδα.Γιατι απο τους 4-5 ΩΡΛ που με ειδαν ενας ανθρωπος δεν ειπε να το κοιταξει λιγο πιο καλα το θεμα.
Οπως και να εχει,σημερα ξεκινησα αντιβιωση για αυτο το θεμα,θα σου πω αν δω αποτελεσματα.Παντως πηγαινε σε εναν ΩΡΛ να σε κοιταξει αφου στη μυτη πονας,δε χανεις τιποτα.

----------


## red

χαιρομαι που επιτελους θα ηρεμισεις,αφου βρηκες τι σε απασχολει...
εγω παντα το παω αντιστροφα....ποναει το αυτι,φαΝΤαζομαι ογκο στον εγκεφαλο που πιεζει το ακουστικο νευρο,παω κανω μαγνητικη,δε δειχνει τιποτα,μεταααα απο μηηηνες ισως παω σε ωρυλα..
πλεον τις μαγνητικες τις εχω βουτυρο στο ψωμι μου,εχω κανει ηδη τρεις...
δεν μου βρισκουν ουτε ωτυτιδα ουτε τιποτα,παρα μονο ψυχολογικα αιτια βασανισμου...
και βασιζομαι και στη διαγνωση της ιατρου του διαγνωστικου κεντρου,για φετος τουλαχιστον,γιατι περισυ περιφερα τις πλακες απο νευρολογο σε ενδοκρινολογο ,για Το μικροαδενωμα της υποφυσης μου..Αλλοι το λεγαν προλακτινωμα,αλλοι τυχαιωμα.τελικα ειναι κυστη,και ουτε ξανασχολουμαι ποτε....
Απλα ,ειμαι σιγουρη πως ηδη ξερεις πως καθε ενας λεει το μακρυ του και το κοντο του
Οσο ψαχνουμε βρισκουμε...
μια φορα ενας νευρολογος στα επειγοντα,μου ειπε να κανω εισαγωγη επειδη βρηκανε την φυσιολογικη εκ γεννετης ανισοκορια μου...
Φαντασου ποσο τρομαξα
δεν ειναι να μπλεκεις με γιατρους
το μισω αυτο που μας συμβαινει,που η ψυχοπαθολογια μας μας ωθει να εξαρτωμαστε τοσο πολυ απο δαυτους........

----------


## Nantina

Κοιτα,δεν ξερω αν τελικα ολα αυτα προερχονται απο ωτιτιδες και ρινιτιδες.Μακαρι αλλα τι να πω.Επηρεαστηκα παρα πολυ και απο το αγχος μου τοσο καιρο και δεν ξερω.Μακαρι να παρω αυτη την αντιβιωση και να περασει αλλα αλλωστε η αγωγη του αλλεργιολογου ειναι για τρεις μηνες.Την παιρνω ηδη 23 ημερες και ο αλλεργιολογος μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να κανω υπομονη...Τι να κανω κι εγω.Ευτυχως μερα με τη μερα αισθανομαι καλυτερα,αγχος δεν εχω τοσο πια αλλα ακομα ειμαι επιφυλακτικη στο θεμα γιατι δεν ξερω σιγουρα απο τι προερχονται και αν ειναι απο αυτα.
Αυτους τους τελευταιους μηνες που ειδα καλυτερα τι παιζει στα νοσοκομεια,χρειαζομαι οπωςδηποτε ψυχοθεραπεια!Αφου το ειπα στη νευρολογο και μου λεει δεν εχεις κι αδικο...!
Το κακο ειναι οτι ολοι πλεον το ριχνουν στο αγχος και πραγματικα αν συμβαινει κατι εσυ υποφερεις και μετα οντως πας απο το αγχος!Τι να πω...

----------


## red

μα δεν ηρεμησες που δεν εινα ''σκλυρηνσηογκοςειντςηπατι τιδασυφιλη'' ???? εγω σκεφτομαι ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ αυτα..ασε με τωρα που μιλαμε ξαναρθε το τικ.Οταν ξαπλωνες μπορουσες?εγω μονο μπρουμητα ανακουφιζομαι λιγακι.μπορω να αναπνευσω αλλα νιωθω σφιξιμο τρελο

----------


## Nantina

Ναι,ηρεμισα απο αυτα αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη,εχω το προβλημα στη μυτη-μετωπο.Εχω μικρες μυικες συσπασεις που με χτυπανε στο αυτι και ποναω λιγο,ενα στριφογυρισμα που νιωθω στο στομαχι και στο αριστερο ποδι στην πατουσα.Και εναν πονο στο ματι.Πως να ησυχασω;Να εχω ολα αυτα,ενω το αγχος μου πλεον ειναι φυσιολογικο,ειμαι αγχωμενη αλλα οχι τοσο ωστε να παθαινω αυτα.Δεν ξερω,η αλλεργια μπορει να προκαλεσει τετοιου ειδους προβληματα σε ολο το συστημα;Ο αλλεργιολογος παντως μου ειπε οτι η ρινιτιδα μπορει να προκαλεσει μυικες συσπασεις αλλα μου ειπε να κανω και πολυ υπομονη.Τι να πω,δεν ξερω.Αυτα πιο πριν,τα ενιωθα σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Αυτο που νιωθω τωρα στο ποδι πριν απο ενα-μηνα το ενιωθα και στο αλλο.Μερα με τη μερα μου φαινεται οτι φτιαχνει καπως το θεμα αλλα δεν την παλευω αλλο.Ειναι σα να εχει τρελαθει ολοκληρο το συστημα και εγω να μην εχω αγχος!Ειμαι ψυχραιμη αλλα δεν μπορω να μη σκεφτομαι!Απο χθες βεβαια που μου εβγαλαν αυτο ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα.Οι μυικες συσπασεις δεν ειναι τοσο εντονες πια.Απλα με προβληματιζει το αν ειναι απο αυτο.Θα δειξει.Κι εγω οταν αρχισαν ολα αυτα,ολα αυτα που λες πιστευα οτι εχω και ακομα δεν εχω ηρεμισει.Αν δεν ηρεμισει το σωμα μου πως να ηρεμισω εγω;;;

----------


## red

ειμαι σιγουρη πως πρωτα πρεπει να το ξεχασει το μυαλο και μετα ακολουθει το σωμα...εχεις σκεφτει να ακολουθησεις αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη?βοηθαει με τον πανικο και ολα αυτα τα νευρα.φευγουν ολα....εχω κανει τριμηνη αγωγη και πραγματικα εγινα αλλος ανθρωπος.Κι εγω νιωθω απ το καλοκαιρι μουδιασμα στο μεγαλο δακτυλο του αριστερου μου ποδιου.................!!!!!λες να χουμε το ιδιο???αλλα δε φανηκε στη μαγνητικη μου ¨(

----------


## Nantina

Ναι,το εχω σκεφτει και ισως μετα απο ολα αυτα το κανω.Ψυχοθεραπεια σιγουρα θα κανω.Κι εμενα που φανηκε,τι εγινε;Δεν αλλαξαν και πολλα.Ισως εχεις δικιο παντως.Αν και με αυτο που ειδα χθες με το αυτι,δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ιδεα μου.Εχω μια αισθηση οτι πραγματικα ειναι απο την αλλεργια και παιζει να ειναι βρογχοσπασμος αυτο που αισθανομαι σαν συσπασεις και ειναι απο αναφυλαξια.Ισως τα φαρμακα του αλλεργιολογου κανουν με τον καιρο τη δουλεια τους.Θα δειξει...
Παντως,πηγαινε ριξε μια ματια στη μυτη σου,δεν χανεις κατι.

----------


## red

ξερεις τι σκεφτομαι?μηπως πρεπει να κανω χρωστικη μαγνητικη για να δω τι γινεται με τα νευρα..αν παω σε ωρυλα θα τρομαξω ¨(

----------

